

Dancing your way into EffortLess Web Development with Perl and Dancer - feydr
http://airodig.com/2010/05/26/dancing-your-way-into-effortless-web-development-with-dancer-and-perl/

======
zephjc
The host seems to be down. Here is Dancer up on CPAN
<http://search.cpan.org/~xsawyerx/Dancer-1.1803/lib/Dancer.pm>

~~~
draegtun
Might be something to do with the site redesign:
[http://www.sukria.net/fr/archives/2010/05/20/redesign-
contes...](http://www.sukria.net/fr/archives/2010/05/20/redesign-contest-for-
perldancer-org/)

Site (original design) is up now. Also a more canonical CPAN link is:
<http://search.cpan.org/dist/Dancer/>

